# Dining Room light ideas??



## nicoleima (Sep 14, 2009)

we are trying to decide what type of light fixture to go with in our dining room, unfortunately some one took the original out years ago.
I love the large oak slag shades but they can make a room feel smaller, the 4 arm brass mission style fixtures with art glass are also nice.
I will be getting an antique not a reproduction there are plenty to chose from, whats the right one? any thoughts?:agree:


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Sep 14, 2009)

If you're looking for a light fixture, there are plenty to choose from.  When I first saw this thread, I thought you were looking for lighting ideas, and I thought I'd suggest a "Tray ceiling" like this:


----------



## Plumbing And Lighting (Oct 9, 2009)

It really depends on your personal taste and style. If you're going for something flashy or opulent, a chandelier is always nice, but I see that you're looking for an antique so that could cost you a pretty penny. Your best bet is probably to find a nice pendant that fits your style.


----------



## Cork-Guy (Oct 9, 2009)

Depends how antique you want to go, hell you can go 1800ish and get the old fashion open gas lighting fixture


----------



## anie973 (Nov 3, 2009)

It depends on your personal tastes and liking.  Proper indoor lighting and chandeliers could be the good choice for your dining room.


----------



## Superpack (Dec 24, 2009)

The dining room is very important for the livings. It is essential to select the good lighting for the dining room as per your wants. You should have to give the superior look based on the direction of the dining room. You must have to see the color based on the walls and ceiling based on the types of the lightings.

Best Regards,


----------



## frozenstar (Jan 13, 2010)

Tray ceiling like those that Nestor posted really looks very good.  It is very class looking and at the same time, not that very bright. Totally agree with superpack as well.


----------

